# "Investment" or "Pricing" how do you link your "what you charge" page?



## tylerrbrown (Sep 9, 2012)

Several people have commented on our new website saying that they had a hard time finding out what we charge, since we use the word "Investment".  Should we switch it to "Pricing", thoughts?

Our high school senior pricing (investment) page is here:

Our Session Pricing

but if you go here:

Our Session Pricing

....you'll note you get to the same page. What should the link say, does it matter, what does yours say, and why?!?!?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 9, 2012)

TomAto, tomahto. If your market doesn't like the "investment" link, then change it. 

I've done both at different times on my site. I currently have "pricing" up because I had the same problem. In reality, I think a lot of it is the types of clicks I'm drawing, and the overall market for professional photography in rural east TX.

I would think your Dallas metro area market would do just fine with "investment". But, whatev.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tylerrbrown (Sep 9, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> TomAto, tomahto. If your market doesn't like the "investment" link, then change it.
> 
> I've done both at different times on my site. I currently have "pricing" up because I had the same problem. In reality, I think a lot of it is the types of clicks I'm drawing, and the overall market for professional photography in rural east TX.
> 
> ...



I guess you could use Google Analytics testing... might be able to tell you something?


----------



## Overread (Sep 9, 2012)

Eh the word "investment" just doesn't seem to fit well for the type of service - prices is a much better and common term used and the average person is going to be more comfortable with that. 

Furthermore looking at those pricing pages I would suggest considering making it a single table of all four packages in a row (instead of two on top and two on the bottom). Then link up the similar options together into the same row, adding different bits onto the bottom of each list. That way it clearly shows what each package offers the same as each other and what is different between each one at a glance - at the moment you've got the same descriptions, but the info is a bit broken up.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 9, 2012)

tylerrbrown said:


> jamesbjenkins said:
> 
> 
> > TomAto, tomahto. If your market doesn't like the "investment" link, then change it.
> ...



I really wish I'd never discovered Analytics! Now I obsess over my data on a week to week basis. I seriously don't understand how so many people are still running around using IE6. Let's get with the program people! It's tough to have a really cool website when you're trying to stay backward compatible with the browsers most of your visitors are using (for me IE6 and IE7). Frustrating.


----------



## tylerrbrown (Sep 9, 2012)

Have you seen CSS3 PIE: CSS3 decorations for IE ?

I used it to help bridge the gap on a few things like drop shadows.  Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## KmH (Sep 9, 2012)

Pricing.


----------

